
Khizr Khan cancels speech after told “travel privileges are being reviewed.” - omegaworks
https://twitter.com/journorosa/status/838815925235232769
======
ebcode
only tangentially related, but I recently had this idea for a short (very
short) film: You see a person wake up in the morning, jump in the shower,
brush teeth, eat breakfast, the whole morning routine... then they grab a
briefcase or whatever and walk to their front door, which is locked. Instead
of unlocking the door themselves and walking out, they ask out loud,
"permission to leave the house?" [Close up of their face looking at the lock.
Close up of the lock. Another close up of their face as they wait. Then a
close up of the lock sliding back.] Then they open the door and walk out. Now
it just needs a good title.

